
Apple to Shut Down Beats Music on November 30 - pen2l
http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/13/beats-music-to-shut-down-on-november-30/
======
shiitake
This isn't entirely surprising.

I wasn't a huge fan of Apple Music's UI so we'll see how folks adjust to it.
It's a good thing that user preferences will automatically get ported over.

Did Beats Music have any features that Apple Music does not have?

